# What is this type of chain called, and where can I get it?



## John Brown (16 Nov 2015)

This stuff used to be found on flush pulls everywhere, but I don't seem to be able to find any. I guess it would help if I knew what is was called...


----------



## blackrodd (16 Nov 2015)

I found some chrome linked chain on fleabay, but the stuff you show seems to have disappeared altogether.
Last used on Butlers sink etc.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Water-Mark (16 Nov 2015)

Despite its common uses i always knew this as chandelier chain.


----------



## Monkey Mark (16 Nov 2015)

I think it's also called sash chain


----------



## Monkey Mark (16 Nov 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 24&alt=web


----------



## John Brown (17 Nov 2015)

Great.
Thanks everyone.
Chandelier chain does seem to be the name!

Maybe my father had repurposed some chandelier chain for our flush pulls, and I assumed it was a standard thing...
Quite possible, as he was maintenance manager for the Park Lane Hotel for some years - our loft was floored in maple after the hotel had a new dance floor installed.


----------

